# Great stuff on top of fibreglass batt?



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

can you post a pic ?


----------



## Sean's mom (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi, I have attached pictures. I put the insulation back while waiting to decide what to do. If I do succeed in pulling it all out with a coat hanger I am concerned that I won't be able to get the great stuff up on top and in the back corners....
Pic 1 is the corner of the house where the duct goes up to through the floor.
Pic 2 is face on what it looks like.
Pic 3 you need to rotate and it is looking straight up to the floor above.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i don't see why you can not do what you plan. though i don't see that completely air sealing that area = the duct could get very cold. is there any way to get to the rim joist from the outside ?


----------



## Sean's mom (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't think i can get at it from outside and right now we have about 3 feet of snow so I can't check. That's one of my fears. If I seal it that way then the pipe is on the outside of the air seal so I am worried about that pipe getting cold. It goes to the 2 nd floor master bedroom (my bedroom). Maybe I'll try to dig out the old fibreglass and use the big gap filler. Still not sure how to handle this one.


----------



## Sean's mom (Jun 12, 2011)

It's been like that for 40 years. Maybe I'll just add more batt and then close the gap with a panel. But make it removable so I can take it down and check it for moisture a couple of time a year. Laser thermometer shows no cold spots and it is pretty cold outside today.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i think that is what i would do. but i would use roxul. and i would check the outside to see if there is a way to air seal from there.

i have bricks on the inside of my rim joists. i could air seal over them, but i don't like that idea. and removing the bricks is a PITA, i did a few bays, not fun.
so i am going to air seal on the outside when i do the siding.


----------



## Sean's mom (Jun 12, 2011)

I think Roxul would be easier to work with. I hear it is less itchy. It will depend on what is sold in small packages because I don't need much. 
Thanks for the advice.


----------

